# Vintage Route Guides



## Eric in East County (Apr 12, 2020)

We’re making the most of having to be sequestered at home by preparing for our trip next summer: organizing our route maps and route guides, revising our packing lists, updating the _Amtrak_ radio frequencies programmed into our scanner, etc. (We remain optimistic that the country will be more-or-less back to normal by July and that we will be making our trip as planned.) 

On the subject of route guides, we’ve collected a few over the years that we’ve found to be particularly good. Our favorite _SWC_ route guide is one that dates from 1998 and which has the information organized from east to west and (by turning it over) from west to east. We also have a 1930 copy of *By the Way*, the route guide that the _Santa Fe Railroad_ once gave out to its passengers. This one is quite extensive and identifies almost every small town located along the main line between Los Angeles and Chicago as well as all of the _Santa Fe_’s other routes. It contains many interesting bits of route trivia from yesteryear. 

When riding the _Capitol Limited_, we refer to a 1956 copy of *The*_ *Magic Window Story*_, the route guide that the _New York Central Railroad_ once gave out to its passengers. Although not as extensive as the _Santa Fe_’s route guides, it too has some interesting information.

We’re always interested to hear about the vintage route guides that other people take with them when they travel, so please share your thoughts on this subject. 

Eric & Pat


----------



## railiner (Apr 12, 2020)

I like the classic: "Vista-Dome Views", handed out on the original Burlington-Rio Grande-Western Pacific California Zephyr, although it would not be very helpful on today's SLC-EMY leg...



http://calzephyr.railfan.net/pmvdv-4952-front.jpg


----------



## railiner (Apr 12, 2020)

Eric in East County said:


> When riding the _Capitol Limited_, we refer to a 1956 copy of *The*_ *Magic Window Story*_, the route guide that the _New York Central Railroad_ once gave out to its passengers. Although not as extensive as the _Santa Fe_’s route guides, it too has some interesting information.
> 
> 
> Eric & Pat


What was the Capitol Limited doing on the New York Central?
Just kidding...I know you are referring to the current Cap on the Cleveland to Chicago segment....


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a hardback copy of _The Empire--That Missouri Pacific Serves _which I obtained at a library discard sale_. _No copyright or publication date, but it looks to be from the early postwar period. It looks to have at least a capsule description of every town and depot on the MoPac system.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a book called _Rail Ventures_ that has some route guides along with some very basic Amtrak information.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 13, 2020)

ehbowen said:


> I have a hardback copy of _The Empire--That Missouri Pacific Serves _which I obtained at a library discard sale_. _No copyright or publication date, but it looks to be from the early postwar period. It looks to have at least a capsule description of every town and depot on the MoPac system.


Nice find, I used to have old timetables,Route Guides and ads from the Mopac and Katy ( and SP and Santa Fe)Systems which ran through my Hometown,but my Mom threw them away ( along with my Baseball Cards!)when I went into the Navy!


----------



## Eric in East County (Apr 13, 2020)

ehbowen said:


> I have a hardback copy of _The Empire--That Missouri Pacific Serves _which I obtained at a library discard sale_. _No copyright or publication date, but it looks to be from the early postwar period. It looks to have at least a capsule description of every town and depot on the MoPac system.


*ABE Books.com* currently has three used copies of this particular title.


----------



## jiml (Apr 14, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> ... my Mom threw them away ( along with my Baseball Cards!)when I went into the Navy!


----------



## omaha (Apr 14, 2020)

ehbowen said:


> I have a hardback copy of _The Empire--That Missouri Pacific Serves _which I obtained at a library discard sale_. _No copyright or publication date, but it looks to be from the early postwar period. It looks to have at least a capsule description of every town and depot on the MoPac system.


The book was written around 1957-58


----------

